
Falling in Love with the Dark (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/27/dark-matter/falling-in-love-with-the-dark
======
masonic
Attempting to play the video never worked for me as it hit _hundreds_ of
adware and metrics sites before playing.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Hundreds? That's obscene...

The video worked fine for me using Firefox with uBlock Origin operating in
'hard mode'.

